# Two Pack Of New Belgium Beer Glasses - $8.99 Shipped



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Here is a deal I thought I would pass along. Two New Belgium beer glasses for $8.99 shipped. They even donate $1 to a organization of your choice from the list of four preapproved organizations.

You can choose from 12oz or 16oz glasses.

http://shop.newbelgium.com/store/...ry_Code=GW

Picture of glasses:










---Copied from the website-----
Cheers to happy beers and good causes

This glassware not only enhances the enjoyment of our beer, but also supports the efforts put forth by these organizations. For each 2-pack purchased, New Belgium will donate $1 to the good cause YOU choose below.

► Please allow 5-7 EXTRA days for winter holiday glasses to arrive.
Water Stewardship - Water Keeper Alliance
www.waterkeeper.org

Mission - To provide a way for communities to stand up for their right to clean water and for the wise and equitable use of water resources, both locally and globally.
Influences legislation to protect and maintain drinkable, fishable, swimmable waterways worldwide

Sensible Transportation & bike Advocacy - People for Bikes
www.peopleforbikes.org

Mission - To make bicycling safer, more convenient, and appealing to everyone.
Influence congress and local legislature to make cost-effective investments in bicycling facilities and programs

Sustainable Agriculture - Organic Farming Research Foundation
www.ofrf.org

Mission - To foster the improvement and widespread adoption of organic farming systems.
Sponsor and fund research on organic practices and educate the public and retailers on the benefits or organic products.

Climate Change Adaptation - 350.org
www.350.org

Mission - to build a global grassroots movement to solve the climate crisis.

Cheers!


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Oh, you meant glasses to drink beer from.

I am looking for beer glasses like these.


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

they did a promotion like this last year also.

GO FOR IT! they are amongst my favorite beer glasses and you can't beat the price!

thanks for posting Tyler.


----------



## HoserX (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks Ty, I'm hooked up now.


----------

